# what animals do you target? and what brand trap you use?



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

There are 6. animals that I will trap so far more later.

land.

1.raccoon

2.skunk

3.weasel

water

4.beaver

5.muskrat

6.mink

Bridger and some Duke traps 1.5 and conabears110 and 160.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Bobcats

Bobcats

Bobcats

And if i'm bored...

Bobcats!









I am running various cages - Schroeder, Small and Lawing.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's a general rundown of the critters I will target, and the tools I use to get the job done.

Coyotes-I use MB 550's and 650's, snares
raccoon-Bridger #1.5 CS, #1.75 CS, few random Victor #1.5 LS, #2 DLS, Duke DP, snares, Beslisle 220 Coni's
Mink-Bridger #1.5, Duke 110 Coni's
Muskrats-Bridger #1.5, Duke 110 Coni's, Colony traps
Beaver- Bridger 330's, snares, MB 750's
Otter-Bridger 330's Coni's, Beslisle 220 Coni's
Fisher- MB 160's
I look forward to seeing the rest of your responses!


----------



## .223 slaughter house (Aug 26, 2012)

i agree with charlie63 those are the types of traps i used ...for raccoons if you get those dog proof traps offline ill have to try and find the website but they work really good and its a good way to eliminate unwanted animals setting it off


----------



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

bobcats, coyotes and fox mostly, trap some beaver and muskrats also, use mostly #3 longsprings for bobcats, I like using coilsprings, bridgers and dogless montgomerys, for fox and coyotes.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

raccoon, bobcat, fox, coyote, beaver, muskrat, mink, otter.
Duke DP, Duke 1.5, Box traps, MB-550s, Duke 1.75, Duke #2, Duke #3,110s, 220s, & snares.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

yots fox raccoon bobcat duke 1.5 for fox bobcat raccoon duke # 2 for yots snares for bobcat yots and fox


----------



## Tubby (Sep 26, 2012)

Coyote, fox, raccoon. Mix of Duke, MB, Bridger traps. I just trap on land.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Bobcats, fox and coyotes. I use #3 longspring and coilsprings. Victor, Duke and Oneida that I inherited from my dad.


----------

